# Phanteks P400S Tempered glass vs P400



## kariolmax (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello,
I choose between two cases to buy: Phanteks P400S with Tempered Glass panel and P400 (non silenced version). First has mats on the sides, better antidust filters on top and fan controller as an addition. I'm afraid beacause I can't find any temp. and noise comparsion between this cases. Can you help me?

Best regards


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 22, 2017)

From what I have read, the are the exact same case. Both come with a tempered glass version- the big difference is that the P400S actually has sound dampening material throughout and the P400 doesn't besides that, they are the same case. If you have having problems with loud internals, get the P400s, if not the P400 will do.


----------



## kariolmax (Apr 23, 2017)

I've heard that the silenced cases are warmer, I'm searching for the test. The differences are: - P400s better top antidust filters, - P400s has fan control, - P400s is silenced.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 23, 2017)

kariolmax said:


> I've heard that the silenced cases are warmer, I'm searching for the test. The differences are: - P400s better top antidust filters, - P400s has fan control, - P400s is silenced.



Possibly, but I haven't found thermal tests for either case. 

I would look at this for a direct comparison:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/phanteks-p400-p400s-rgb-case,31154.html


----------



## kariolmax (Apr 23, 2017)

I've read 5 comparisons like this, unfortunatelly none of them have real tests of both cases.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a windowed P400S and I have absolutely nothing to complain. Before this I had a Fractal Design Define R4, it was fine at overall, but it had some resonating problems. This haven't got any of those, or any other problems. Personally I don't like full-glass panels, so that tampered glass version was never an option for me.

But like I said, P400S (windowed) is great!


----------



## kariolmax (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you for your opinion, have you done any temp and noise tests to compare?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 25, 2017)

kariolmax said:


> Thank you for your opinion, have you done any temp and noise tests to compare?


Nope, and my hardware has changed pretty much since changing the chassis, so there's nothing to compare.


----------



## kariolmax (Apr 26, 2017)

I've found that comparison - 







 But still it's not between P400 and P400s.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 27, 2017)

From reviews I have read in the past and have trouble recalling exactly where, I think there was very little difference in actual temperatures between a standard and silenced case, maybe a couple of degrees C.
Air flow should be the basically the same, only resonance and appearance characteristics changed.
Silent cases in the past tended not to have windowed sides and internal panels were lined with a deadening material.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 27, 2017)

The P400S w/ tempered glass is the ideal choice in my opinion because it has a much better dust filter on the top and because of the fan controller which is huge. If you have a great CPU cooler and a great intake / exhaust fan than you need not worry.


----------



## kariolmax (Apr 27, 2017)

In actual case (Gladius X60) I have 2x Pure Wings 2 120mm and one 140mm. Cooler is Fortis 3. I think I will just put one more 140mm on intake (I will stay with the included fans) in Phanteks P400s.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 27, 2017)

kariolmax said:


> In actual case (Gladius X60) I have 2x Pure Wings 2 120mm and one 140mm. Cooler is Fortis 3. I think I will just put one more 140mm on intake (I will stay with the included fans) in Phanteks P400s.



More fans doesn't necessarily mean better cooling. Usually just upgrading the stock fans to higher quality fans will give you all the cooling you need.


----------

